# Internal silver screens



## vantramper (Jun 1, 2010)

I am looking to buy a set of internal silver screens for my 2006 VW T5 California before a trip to Norway. I already have an external silver screen for the front windscreen. There are a number on the market, but I would be interested to hear from anyone who has purchased and used some they could recommend. Least fiddly, most insulating would be the primary criteria.
Thanks.


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

We had some for our T3 from Just Kampers. Quality was OK but not great. Recently bought some for our MH. They are German in make and the difference in quality is quite marked. Not sure what make they are but quite a lot better.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

you say you already have an external screen, is this a full all round set, doors and w/screen. the problem with internal screens is condensation in the winter.

cabby


----------



## vantramper (Jun 1, 2010)

cabby said:


> you say you already have an external screen, is this a full all round set, doors and w/screen. the problem with internal screens is condensation in the winter.
> 
> cabby


The external screen just covers thefront windscreen, not the side doors. I'm looking for something to insulate from the inside and thus cut down on condensation.


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Pros and cons for both in my opinion

I think you'll find with internal screens you'll get condensation, we do even in summer.

You can take the internal screens down and drive off without having to exit the motorhome. Useful if in a situation you're not happy with or it's pouring.

External screens such as silver screens from Cleckheaton are in my opinion less of a hassle than internal screens which we find drop off as the evening progresses even if I dampened the suckers!!! Then there are round marks on the screen where the suckers have been.

Son has the VW and the internal screens went on ebay soon after we bought them the external screens - he does live in Scotland though so often cooler.

Jan


----------



## vantramper (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks, sucker marks was an issue I hadn't considered, maybe I'll look for external screens to cover the side cab windows or get one that wraps right around the windscreen and the side windows, if there is such a thing on the market?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

If you are stuck for a commercially made one, some members have made their own. The material is not difficult to obtain, and the design of a wrap around screen couldn't be a lot simpler. They have reported complete success and satisfaction.

It's a thought!

Internal screens will definitely not prevent condensation, or even reduce it more than slightly. I'll spare you the boring Physics, but even if it's very cold outside an external screen will virtually stop the condensation, and will make a huge difference to your comfort near the cab area.

Do leave the roof light open a crack though. Nothing can prevent condensation if the air is static and completely saturated with moisture.

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I go along with Dave on this one.

cabby


----------



## vantramper (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks, that's useful, I thought internal screens would reduce compensation significantly. More research needed clearly.


----------



## dragonflyer (Nov 4, 2007)

We have a VW T5 and have external screen from Taylormade, OK; and internal ones by Mirco which came with M/H, Excellent.

If buying again I would be tempted by the Vancomfort external screens. Expensive I know!

We use the covers to mix and match according to temperature and location, using both when very cold.

Joyce


----------



## vantramper (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for that, I'll check out the names you supplied. The reason I wanted to get internal screens as well as external was for the extra insulation when cold - we have had spells in Shetland and other parts of Scotland when it has been zero and below and thought both might help. To Norway in May, so again I thought maybe extra insulation would be a good idea.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I've used external screens down to -10c and they have been excellent.

The only thing internals are good for is privacy.
Any advantage gained by being able to remove them from inside is outweighed by the time you have to spend getting rid of the condensation so you can actually see through the windscreen.
Far better to use curtains for privacy if you have them, or a set of original Silver Screens.


----------

